# Canon T2i or Nikon D90?



## okiemom23 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm trying to decide which camera i want to get as my first DSLR.....I have a budget of $800 (maybe a little more). I want this to last me for a good while because I don't forsee me having this kind of money to invest again for a long while...Any suggestions?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well you could get the T3i for the same price as the D90 probably. They are all nice cameras. But I would go for the Canon T3i. It has higher resolution, and better video. The D90 on the other side has a better body with the top LCD, and a slightly faster frame rate. Maybe there is some other things that owners can chime in about. ( Ideally, if you could find a deal or a really good condition used Canon 50D, I would take that over everything else )


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 4, 2011)

Both nice cameras. The Canon is a more recent camera, I wouldn't be tempted by the higher resolution though, Nikon has plenty enough for large prints and Nikon noise control is excellent - this gets harder with more pixels. I have a D90 so am probably biased, the top LCD is very useful and , well, I just like the look and feel of the camera.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed top lcd is very useful, something that is somewhat new to me upgrading from the d40x. I really didn't think I would use it that much, but going back to the d40x im completely lost in what im doing lol. You can adjust settings on the fly without having to bring up the menu. Also im not a canon user but as far as I know there are different mounts to the lenses, and could possibly be another before too long as I have read. Nikon has always been the same, so there wouldn't be an issue when buying new/old lenses. I dont have a d90/T2i so thats really all I got.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

I've decided to go with the D90, but now I'm having a hard time with lenses. I'm trying to keep my total purchase as close to 1,000 as possible, and I've been told to try to get a lens around f1, but everyone I've seen so far shoots my budget in the head. Are there other lenses I'm just not seeing that may be in my price range?


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 5, 2011)

f1? haha I really don't see that being necessary or within budget at all. What is it you are interested in taking photos of? Im unsure of the current d90 prices, what is the amount you would have left over within your budget?


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

If I buy one used off of amazon it's around 670, new they seem to hover around 800. 

As far as what I will be taking photos of.. well, everything, lol.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, and I misremembered: He said try for around 2.8, not 1 as I said above.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 5, 2011)

Jace said:


> If I buy one used off of amazon it's around 670, new they seem to hover around 800.
> 
> As far as what I will be taking photos of.. well, everything, lol.


Without specifics you might better off just researching different lenses here on the forum and see what you can find.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you can afford the T3i, I would recommend it. I got the 60D and now the T3i have taken alot of its option like the flipping screen the wireless flash control, the manual sound control for vedio. In vedio, it shoots at 1080 and 720. It has the same senson of the 60D and the 7D. As it is very new you will enjoy all the new stuff. But yes i want to say the the built quality of D90 is better and the top screen is nice but not worth it for me.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 5, 2011)

just thursday i got my nikon refurbed d90 for $644 shipped from cameta. comes with a 1 year warranty, and my shutter count is 633.
pretty good deal. the best bang for your buck lens-wise will be the nikkor 50mm 1.8 which can be had for around $120 (less for refurbed or used) at reputable dealers like adorama, cameta, etc...
it will be the fastest lens in that price range, and will af with your d90.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm so torn


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2011)

All of the Canon Rebel cameras only have 1 wheel to set aperture and shutter speed. The D90 has 2 wheels for setting shutter speed (on the back) and aperture (on the front).

None of the Canon Rebel cameras have color-aware metering, while all of Nikon's cameras do.

All of Nikon's cameras spot meter at the selected foucs point, if I read the Canon manuals correctly the Canon Rebels only spot meter at the center of the viewfinder.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Compare the Canon EOS Rebel T2i vs Nikon D90

After digging more into the details. I think I would go with the D90 as well. SO I change my original advice. ( although I stand by the choice of taking a Canon 50D used over a new D90 )


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

Just wondering, but what about the 50D would make you choose it over the D90?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is everyone stuck on the D90... The D7000 is a newer, better camera. Spend the extra $100 or so and get the D7000.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

It's actually double from what ive seen... The D7000 body by itself starts around 1.5k


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2011)

TheModernMutt said:


> Why is everyone stuck on the D90... The D7000 is a newer, better camera. Spend the extra $100 or so and get the D7000.


The D90 new is about $750 for just the body.

The D7000 new, is about $1190 for just the body

That is a difference of $440, which is much more than $100 or so.

Plus, there are many more refurbished and used D90's than there are D7000's.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> The D7000 new, is about $1190 for just thye body
> 
> That is a difference of $440, which is much more than $100 or so.
> 
> Plus, there are many more refurbished and used D90's than there are D7000's.




Well true... but when your already spending nearly that amount, isn't it a better investment in the long run to spend the extra $400?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

Jace said:


> It's actually double from what ive seen... The D7000 body by itself starts around 1.5k


 

That may be with a kit lens.... MSRP on the thing is only $1100.
D7000 from Nikon


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm an idiot. I was trying to say 1,115 but for some reason my fingers thought 1.5 sounded good.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jace said:


> Just wondering, but what about the 50D would make you choose it over the D90?


 
Higher Resolution ( although you can argue its not THAT much more ). Weather-sealed magnesium body. No video, which means less BullsSh*t video settings and buttons to circumvent ( I am not a video guy, and wish my 7D didn't have it in exchange for maybe some other features instead.). Significantly faster frames per second. Higher max ISO, higher max shutterspeed (1/8000 vs 1/4000 which can be very handy when using fast glass in brighter light for DOF effects.) Oh yeah.....and its a Canon :lmao:


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, I hope this isn't a stupid question, but between the 50 and 90, in the same shooting conditions, on a tripod or what have you, with comparable lenses, which would produce the better image? Same photog, same subject, etc.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 5, 2011)

They probably wouldn't be much different in that case unless there it was a low light situation and then you would have to debate on which can handle higher ISO situations better. You would also end up with a higher resolution from the 50D which can be useful for heavy cropping or for enlargements.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Weather-sealed magnesium body.


I can't find on Canon's web site where it says that.

Online I haven't found photos of any Canon camera stripped down to the body, plastic or metal. (But, have found Sony, and Nikon stripped to the plastic or metal chassis images)

Can you help with some references or links for Canon stuff?

Edit: I found the following at DP Review http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos50d/page4.asp, indicating the body is only partially metal:



> with a two piece magnesium shell making up *much* of the front and rear of the camera. This time, however, Canon says it has improved the manufacturing tolerances, to ensure closer shut-lines and a greater degree of protection against the elements.


 
Still no mention of weather-sealing that I can find.


----------



## Jace (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm actually taking a close look at the Sony 580, seems to be comparable on most levels to the D7000, and from what I've comes with kit lenses that aren't terrible.


----------



## Arne_H (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the insight. I, too, am looking to step up (from N6006  I got new in '97 - dark ages) and am considering a D90 refurb'd. I was in Haiti 2 weeks ago building homes and a co-worker used a D40 with great results. So I will probably stick with the Nikon brand. But, would my old Nikkor AF 50mm 1.8 also work with the D90? Or should I best be looking for lens, too? Also have a Sigma 28-80mmD w/ macro I've enjoyed. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## orb9220 (Mar 10, 2011)

_"would my old Nikkor AF 50mm 1.8 also work"_

Yep on the D90 has an internal motor to drive the older AF and AF-D lenses.
And is great camera to start with.
.


----------



## Blake (Mar 10, 2011)

Canon T2i vs Nikon D90


----------



## emh (Mar 10, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> They probably wouldn't be much different in that case unless there *it was a low light situation and then you would have to debate on which can handle higher ISO situations better*. You would also end up with a higher resolution from the 50D which can be useful for heavy cropping or for enlargements.


 
Seems like the D90 handles lower-light/high-ISO situations better: DxO comparison (see the "Low-Light ISO" score)


----------



## rehab (Mar 10, 2011)

Look at future lenses as well. You not just buying a body, your buying into a brand. I purchased canon because they have amazing lenses, especially for automotive racing.


----------

